# Was ist der Unterschied Zwischen SPS und VPS?



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

Soll über dieses Thema ein kleines Referat halten, weil ich meine 6 im Fach SPS wegkriegen will!
Kann mir da irgend jemand helfen?
Suche:
-Sites mit Infos für Anfänger
oder Derartiges


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2005)

alexusknauer schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich meine 6 im Fach SPS wegkriegen will!
> Kann mir da irgend jemand helfen?



Mahlzeit,

normalerweise darf man mit einer 6 in Steuerungs-
technik :shock: dieses Forum gar nicht betreten, aber 
heute machen wir eine Ausnahme ... 8)

Ein gute Quelle sollte 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbindungsprogrammierte_Steuerung

sein, da es zu den verwandten Themen gleich Links gibt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*Danke!*

Danke für deine Hilfe!

Vielleicht überlege ich es mir bei der DELTALOGIC Automatisierungstechnik GmbH eine Ausbildung anzufangen!!!!! 

Ich danke dir vielmals!


----------



## Kleissler (25 Juli 2007)

*Sps / Vps*

SPS "speicherprogrammierte Steuerung" mit Software änderbar
VPS "verbindungsprogrammierte Steuerung" mit Schraubendreher änderbar

Mehr steckt da meines Wissens nicht hinter.

Gruß


----------



## zotos (25 Juli 2007)

Kleissler schrieb:


> ...
> VPS "verbindungsprogrammierte Steuerung" mit Schraubendreher änderbar
> ...



bzw. Lötkolben

PS: ist Dir das Datum der Frage aufgefallen und das die schon ausreichend beantwortet war?


----------



## repök (25 Juli 2007)

*Referat fertig??*

Ich hoffe er hat sein Referat fertig - wenn nicht, dann hoffe ich dass er was anderes gelernt hat.


----------



## Kleissler (25 Juli 2007)

Hallo repög

wenn dem nicht so ist lerne ich gerne dazu, bring mal ne Antwort nicht nur nen schlauen spruch. Danke

Gruß


----------



## Kleissler (25 Juli 2007)

Tschuldigung repök nicht g

wenn ich mir den link unter wikipedia ansehe liege ich jedoch richtig.

Gruß


----------



## repök (25 Juli 2007)

hier wurde alles gesagt- es ging mehr ums datum....


----------

